# Wieviel Geld habe ich bei Amazon schon ausgegeben? (Programm inside)



## warawarawiiu (18. Mai 2020)

Hi!

Denke es ist mal ganz lustig und auch evtl wichtig sich mal selber einen Überblick zu verschaffen wie viel man schon bestellt und ausgegeben hat - Amazon verschweigt das ja indem es eine solche Zusammenfassung nicht anbietet.
Ich bin durch einen Artikel von PCWELT darauf aufmerksam geworden udn allgemein scheint das Programm gut im Internet bewertet zu werten und ist laut Bewertungen uind tests weder malware noch spam.

Es handelt sich hierbei um eine Chrome-Erweiterung.
Link ist hier:
Amazon Order History Reporter - Chrome Web Store

EInfach bei Amazon einloggen, auf "Meine Bestellungen" gehen und dann das Programm starten. 

Ich weiss jetzt bspw., dass ich seit 2009 bei Amazon Kuznbde bin und schon 866 Produkte seitdem dort bestellt habe mnit einem Gesamtwert von 33198€ - schon irgendwie krass^^

Wie schauts bei euch aus und schockt euch eure auswertung genauso wie die meine mich?

Warawarawiiu
866 Bestellungen
33198€


----------



## Ray2015 (18. Mai 2020)

Angemeldet seit 2005
Bestellte Artikel: 1367
Wert: 63.899 [emoji33]

Bin aber Musikproduzent und die Teile sind nicht ganz billig


----------



## Slezer (18. Mai 2020)

Hmm würde mich auch .Al interessieren aber ich traue solche Programme nicht.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (18. Mai 2020)

warawarawiiu schrieb:


> Wie schauts bei euch aus und schockt euch eure auswertung genauso wie die meine mich?



Rotkäppchen
Kein Amazon Mitglied
0 Bestellungen
0,- €

Ich habe Amazon immer als Feind des Einzelhandels wahrgenommen, als ausbeuterischen Arbeitgeber, der Arbeitnehmerrechte mit Füßen tritt, als unlauteren Händler mit Blick auf den unglaublichem Betrug im Marktplatz, und als Konquenz meide ich Amazon komplett.


----------



## EyRaptor (18. Mai 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Ich habe Amazon immer als Feind des Einzelhandels wahrgenommen, als ausbeuterischen Arbeitgeber, der Arbeitnehmerrechte mit Füßen tritt, als unlauteren Händler mit Blick auf den unglaublichem Betrug im Marktplatz, und als Konquenz meide ich Amazon komplett.





Ich habe zwar ein Amazon Konto, aber dort bisher nur ca. 3-4 mal etwas gekauft.
Allerdings nutze ich Amazons Dienstleistung/Plattform audible ... 
Ansonsten versuche ich den Laden möglichst zu meiden.


----------



## Olstyle (18. Mai 2020)

Slezer schrieb:


> Hmm würde mich auch .Al interessieren aber ich traue solche Programme nicht.


So ist es.


----------



## Incredible Alk (18. Mai 2020)

Angemeldet seit: 2006 (sagt amazon)
Bestellte Artikel: Keine Ahnung (müsste ich selbst zählen)
Wert: 19.181,88€ (Haushaltsbuch-Exceldatei) - macht rund 100€ pro Monat (ist aber stark schwankend - mal mehrere Monate nix und dann nen Artikel fürn Tausender).

Ich brauch kein Drittprogramm um zu wissen, wo meine Einahmen und Ausgaben so sind/waren... ist alles dokumentiert.


----------



## robbe (18. Mai 2020)

25.000€ seit 2009, natürlich steigernd von Jahr zu Jahr. Hätte eigentlich fast mehr erwartet, andererseit, wo ist das ganze Zeug eigentlich abgeblieben?


----------



## HisN (18. Mai 2020)

Das Programm oder Amazon kann nicht mehr alles. Bin Kunde seit 99 ... meine Käufe sind noch da, aber keine Preise


----------



## taks (18. Mai 2020)

Glaub 17€ für ein Buch welches sonst nirgends lieferbar war.
Der Laden ist mir auch recht unsympathisch.


----------



## -Atlanter- (18. Mai 2020)

Abgesehen davon, dass ich nicht weiß ob das Programm vertrauenswürdig ist werde ich mir nicht extra wegen eines Threads nen Google Chrome installieren.

Ich habe keinen genauen Überblick, max 70€ pro Monat seit 2009. Kann aber auch weniger sein... 
Dazu sei gesagt, dass ich auf Amazon keine Haushalts-Großgeräte und auch keine Hardware bestellt habe, die gibts woanders mindestens genauso.

Den Aufwand ein Haushaltsbuch, wie Incredible Alk, zu führen mache ich mir nicht. 
Brauche ich auch nicht, zumindest solange ich Single bin. 
Ob der Saldo steigt oder fällt sehe ich ja eh auf der Umsatzanzeige

Anzahl der Bestellungen 280
Größte Anzahl an Bestellungen: 2013 (48)


----------



## warawarawiiu (18. Mai 2020)

Ray2015 schrieb:


> Angemeldet seit 2005
> Bestellte Artikel: 1367
> Wert: 63.899 [emoji33]
> 
> Bin aber Musikproduzent und die Teile sind nicht ganz billig



Holy ****


----------



## wuselsurfer (18. Mai 2020)

Geht keinen was an.


----------



## warawarawiiu (18. Mai 2020)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Geht keinen was an.



Trotzdem danke fuer deine beteiligung am thema


----------



## Kuhprah (18. Mai 2020)

Is einfach.. 0€/$/CHF. Noch nie was bestellt und werde dort auch nie was bestellen. Bekomme ich auch alles beim lokalen Handel, teilweise dort sogar noch günstiger. Amazon wird von mir nicht unterstützt.


----------



## fipS09 (18. Mai 2020)

Ist nicht so als würde man im lokalen Handel nicht ausgebeutet


----------



## Ray2015 (19. Mai 2020)

fipS09 schrieb:


> Ist nicht so als würde man im lokalen Handel nicht ausgebeutet


Ist halt immer der Fall, dass lokal alles vorrätig ist.

Ist halt immer der Fall, dass man lokal einen kräftigen Aufschlag zahlen muss für angebliche Beratung. Von irgendwelchen Noobs die niemals was von dem Gerät gehört haben welches sie verkaufen.


----------



## IICARUS (19. Mai 2020)

Bin schon seit 2010 dort angemeldet, aber meine Käufe habe erst ende 2016 dort angefangen. Bisher habe ich 164 Käufe getätigt. Aber 2019 und 2020 habe ich die meisten Käufe dort getätigt. Die Jahre zuvor waren es nicht so viele Käufe. Früher habe ich Amazon nicht genutzt da der Kauf nur per Kreditkarte ging und kein PayPal oder Bankeinzug möglich war. Kaufe auch erst seitdem der Betrag von meinem Konto eingezogen werden kann.

Aber Amazon ist nicht meine erste Anlaufstelle.



Kuhprah schrieb:


> Bekomme ich auch alles beim lokalen Handel, teilweise dort sogar noch günstiger.


Unser Computer Händler vor Ort kommen nicht an Preise wie Alternate oder Mindfactory dran, daher kaufe ich zwar auch nicht immer auf Amazon, aber andere Händler Online suche ich auch ab. Zudem gestaltet sich manche suche im Internet einfacher als mehrere Geschäfte abzuklappern mit der Hoffnung ein bestimmtes Produkt finden zu können. In meinem Fall kommt noch hinzu das ich selbst aus Gesundheitlichen Gründen nicht mehr mobil bin und jemanden brauche der mich hinfahren würde. Online bin ich aber flexibel und kann mir alles liefern lassen was ich brauche.

Amazon nutze ich manchmal nur für Produkte die ich schnell haben möchte, da sie mit Prime oft auch Lieferungen zum nächsten Tag oder zwei Tage später haben. Besonders Warensendungen sind auch sehr oft sehr schnell da, was bei anderen Händler oft als Großbrief längere Zeit in Anspruch nimmt. Aber ich bestelle auch gerne über Alternate, da sie in der Regel bei uns auch schnell liefern können. Bis vor kurzem hatten sie sogar "DHL-Tagesgleich" mit dabei... bedeutete Morgens bis 11:00 Uhr bestellt, abends bis 21:00 Uhr schon da.


----------



## Incredible Alk (19. Mai 2020)

Amazon nutze ich in folgenden beiden Fällen:

1.) Der gewünschte Artikel ist im näheren Umfeld lokal nicht zu bekommen
2.) Der gewünschte Artikel ist lokal SEHR viel teurer als bei Amazon


Das "Problem" ist: Vor 5-10 Jahren führte das dazu, das man recht wenig bei amazon kaufen musste. Heute müsste ich so gut wie alles was nicht absoluter Alltagskonsum ist bestellen. Will man irgendwas minimal nicht Mainstreamartiges an Geräten (Hardware sowieso): Gibts im Laden nicht (mehr). Geht mir ne Lampe kaputt kostet ne Ersatz-LED mit gleichen technischen Daten bei Amazon 3€, im Obi 15.

Mittlerweile fängts ja schon bei Alltagsdingen an. Will ich im Einzelhandel Zeug fürn Geschirrspüler haben (als aktuelles Beispiel) kostet ne Flasche knapp 9€. Geb ich dasselbe produkt bei amazon ein kostets 29,99€ - als 8er Pack. Möchte ich einen Siku Heizölfilter mit Dichtring usw. haben zum tauschen kostet das beim Einzelhändler bei dem man lange lange suchen muss bis man das passende Teil findet nen Zehner. Bei Amazon auch - aber da bekomme ich (ohne Witz) 10 filter und 10 Dichtringe als Pack und habe das Teil in 3 Sekunden über die Seriennummer gefunden. Es ist doch kein Wunder, dass die Leute zunehmend da kaufen.


----------



## IICARUS (19. Mai 2020)

Das ist in meinem Fall auch so und so kaufe ich meist auf Amazon auch oft solche Kleinigkeiten.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (19. Mai 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Amazon nutze ich in folgenden beiden Fällen:


Ich kaufe inzwischen auch immer mehr online, ich versuche aber, die Händler breit zu treuen. 
Stell Dir vor, in ein parr Jahren gibt es nur noch Amazon. Stell es Dir einfach vor.



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Gibts im Laden nicht (mehr). Geht mir ne  Lampe kaputt kostet ne Ersatz-LED mit gleichen technischen Daten bei  Amazon 3€, im Obi 15.


Und wann hast Du sie in Händen? Im Laden sofort, online bestellt irgendwann. Entweder legt man sich riesige Lager für alles Wichtige an, oder  man akzeptiert, dass bestimmte Dinge temporär nicht funktionieren. Licht im Keller wird z.B. völlig überbewertet,



fipS09 schrieb:


> Ist nicht so als würde man im lokalen Handel nicht ausgebeutet
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ja, und in Folge der vielen Insolvenzen immer  mehr. Die Realgehälter sinken. Wirf z.B. mal einen Blick auf Conrad und rede mit Mitarbeitern wie das arbeiten vor vierzig Jahren und vor zwanzig war und wie heute.


----------



## Incredible Alk (19. Mai 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Stell Dir vor, in ein parr Jahren gibt es nur noch Amazon. Stell es Dir einfach vor.



Könnte so kommen.
Ich glaube sowieso, dass es langfristig anders laufen wird. Die ganze Grundversorgung der Verbraucher wird irgendwann volldigital und per Heimservice laufen. Du tippst deinen Warenkorb in ein elektronisches Gerät (bzw. änderst nur noch dessen Vorschläge passend ab die das Gerät schon aus Erfahrung hat), drückst auf kaufen und kurz darauf kommt ne Drohne bei dir an mit ner Box wo das Zeug drinne ist. Rausholen, kontaktlos zahlen/bestätigen und das wars. Weiter gesponnen tippst du nicht mehr sondern redest mit deinem Kühlschrank as du morgen essen willst und auf wundersame weise ists morgen drin...

Ob das in 5 oder 15 oder 30 Jahren soweit ist weiß ich nicht aber das wird die Zukunft sein. Der Einzelhandel hat die Wahl ob er mitmacht und überlebt oder sich dagegen wehrt/altmodisch bleibt und von amazon und anderen Riesen plattgewalzt wird. Ob das Konzept so toll ist oder nicht ist ne ganz andere Frage aber es wird so kommen, einfach weil es für die Kunden maximal bequem und idiotensicher ist (und die Generation die all das verteufelt nunmal langsam aber sicher wegstirbt).


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (19. Mai 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ich glaube sowieso, dass es langfristig anders laufen wird. Die ganze Grundversorgung der Verbraucher wird irgendwann volldigital und per Heimservice laufen. Du tippst deinen Warenkorb in ein elektronisches Gerät (bzw. änderst nur noch dessen Vorschläge passend ab die das Gerät schon aus Erfahrung hat), drückst auf kaufen und kurz darauf kommt ne Drohne bei dir an mit ner Box wo das Zeug drinne ist. Rausholen, kontaktlos zahlen/bestätigen und das wars.



Das habe ich schon vor dreißig Jahren so gemacht. Morgens ging ein Fax an die "grüne Kiste", das war ein Vordruck zum Ankreuzen, and wenn ich nach Hause kam, war die Kiste mit Lebensmitteln vor der Tür. Aber willst Du wirklich nur noch einen Händler haben mit all der Marktmacht, der entscheidet, wer zu welchem Preis produzieren darf, der entscheidet, was Du kaufen kannst? Ist das nicht absolut gruselig? Schon Aldi mit seiner aggressiven Prolitk macht Erzeuger kaputt. Ich boykottiere auch Aldi und das ist gegen Amazon ein Waisenknabe.

Wenn ich kochen will, gehe ich zum Markt und lass mich inspizieren. Ich muss Produkte riechen und in der Hand haben, dann kann ich Stück für Stück zusammenstellen und dann kocht man es. Und es ist jedesmal wieder toll, wenn neue Kreationen so schmecken, wie man es sich vorgestellt hat. Das geht online nicht. Aber gut, die Generation Pizza mag das gut finden und wird den Unterschied zwischen gutem Käse und so einem angerührtem Käseersatzstoff, passend zum Forum Digitalkäse genannt, nicht einmal schmecken. 

Wie willst Du online Weinproben machen, wie beim Handwerkern die Produkte anfassen und beurteilen, ob Farbe, Geometrie und Beschaffenheit zum Problem passen?  Usw. Die Welt wird effizient, aber absolut verarmen. Wir werden Stück für Stück entmündigt und es wird von anderen für uns entscheiden werden. Für mich ist das keine  rosige Welt. Ich braucht nicht überall höchste Effizienz, denn was das bedeutet, erlebe ich seit 35 Jahren im Job. Es wird jedes Jahr wahnsiniger.


----------



## Incredible Alk (19. Mai 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Aber willst Du wirklich nur noch einen Händler haben mit all der Marktmacht, der entscheidet, wer zu welchem Preis produzieren darf, der entscheidet, was Du kaufen kannst? Ist das nicht absolut gruselig?



Doch, natürlich ist das gruselig. Aber ich befürchte das System läuft langfristig genau da drauf raus.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (19. Mai 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Doch, natürlich ist das gruselig. Aber ich befürchte das System läuft langfristig genau da drauf raus.


Ich bin bei bestimmten Dingen sehr empfindlich. Z.B. diese Veröffentlichung, wer Adblocker nutzt und wer nicht ist für mich schon kritisch. Und ob und wie man die Redaktion unterstützt, sei auch jedem selber überlassen. Da bedarf es keines offenliegenden Spender-Icons. Oder bekomme ich das für eine Runde Pizza in die Redaktion auch? Viele hier im Forum schicken auch mal einen Korb mit Süßigkeiten. Das macht man oder nicht, dafür braucht man aber keine _"Forist des Monats"_-Auzeichnung.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ganz schnell kommen dann Nachteile für Leute, die z.B. einen Adblocker nutzen. Dabei ist das aus Gründen der Sicherheit zwingend. Ich habe ja nicht gegen Werbung, ich habe etwas gegen Drittanbietet, die nach belieben Daten auf diese Seite einstellen können. Da fehlt mir das Vertrauen. In PCGH habe ich das. Aber gut drehen wir den Spieß um. Menschen, die Datenschutz nicht ernst nehmen und ohne Adblocker surfen, kann man einfach ignorieren und das auch kundtun. Das ist vermutlich genau das, was PCGH erreichen will. Bei sowas bin ich ganz empfindlich und ziehe mich schnell zurück, wenn mir Dinge nicht gefallen. Und bei Amazon gefällt mir sehr vieles nicht.


----------



## Incredible Alk (19. Mai 2020)

Ich mag den Quatsch da auch nicht. Vor allem mag ich nicht, dass das mal wieder eine Aktion war die intern mit keiner Silbe erwähnt wurde. War halt irgendwann da. Keine Rücksprache mit uns, erst Recht keine Nachfrage oder wenigstens Umfrage in der Community. Eine offensichtliche harte Top-Down Entscheidung über deren Gründe wir nur rätseln können.


----------



## PCGHGS (19. Mai 2020)

Wo finde ich die Gesamtübersicht? Bei Iron (basiert auf Chrome) und Chrome fehlt die Option all Years.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## warawarawiiu (19. Mai 2020)

PCGHGS schrieb:


> Wo finde ich die Gesamtübersicht? Bei Iron (basiert auf Chrome) und Chrome fehlt die Option all Years.
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hi,

ich habe den wert dr Jahre einfach mit dem Taschenrechner zusammenaddiert


----------



## RyzA (19. Mai 2020)

Hmm, irgendwelche Drittanbieter-Software weiß über das eigene Amazon Konto mehr als Amazon selber?
Ich traue der Software nicht.



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Ich bin bei bestimmten Dingen sehr empfindlich. Z.B. diese Veröffentlichung, wer Adblocker nutzt und wer nicht ist für mich schon kritisch. Und ob und wie man die Redaktion unterstützt, sei auch jedem selber überlassen. Da bedarf es keines offenliegenden Spender-Icons. Oder bekomme ich das für eine Runde Pizza in die Redaktion auch? Viele hier im Forum schicken auch mal einen Korb mit Süßigkeiten. Das macht man oder nicht, dafür braucht man aber keine _"Forist des Monats"_-Auzeichnung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich finde das auch nicht so gut. Außerdem hatte ich den Adblocker eine Zeit lang für das Forum und die PCGH Webseite deaktiviert.
Aber dann kam immer wieder beim lesen, von  Artikeln, ein nerviger Werbebanner der seitlich reinscrollte und alles verdeckte.
Ich hatte mehrfach im dafür vorgesehenen Thread nachgefragt, aber es kam keine Reaktion dazu. Dann habe ich den Adblocker wieder aktiviert.


----------



## -Shorty- (19. Mai 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ich mag den Quatsch da auch nicht. Vor allem mag ich nicht, dass das mal wieder eine Aktion war die intern mit keiner Silbe erwähnt wurde. War halt irgendwann da. Keine Rücksprache mit uns, erst Recht keine Nachfrage oder wenigstens Umfrage in der Community. Eine offensichtliche harte Top-Down Entscheidung über deren Gründe wir nur rätseln können.



Fällt aus, so ein Schwachsinn. Vielleicht bin ich nur einer der Wenigen, die sich noch an die verseuchten Werbebanner auf der PCGH Startpage erinnern. Allein dem auf die Schliche zu kommen, da die Anzeige der Banner recht individuell ausfällt und diesen letztlich wohl nur jeder 10te zu sehen bekam, entsprechend gering war die Menge der Betroffenen aber des wurden mehr.

Als halbwegs seriöses Print und Online-Magazin, heute noch Leute dazu zu gängeln ihren Ad-Blocker zu deaktivieren, obwohl IHR hier selbst schon Probleme hattet, ist schon gewaltig.

Aber klar, im Zweifel verzichte ich eben lieber auf meine Sicherheit, nicht dass ihr Euch noch Konzepte überlegen müsst, wie man Einnahmen generiert ohne die Nutzer zu gefährden. 
Oder womöglich von anderen Anbietern div. Onlinemedien Ideen übernehmt.

Von mir aus dürft ihr auch noch ein 4tes Symbol einführen, für Leute wie mich, die hier nur Schmarotzer sind. Oder es kriegt jeder gleich einen Davidstern als Profilbild, wenn er keine "Support-Gebühr" von 1,99€ zahlt um ein eigenes Profilbild zu verwenden.

Na wie wärs?

Wer sich diese 3 Buttons hat einfallen lassen, ist ganz tief in sich drin offenbar noch vorbelastet, anders kann ich mir dieses 2 Klassensystem "Guter User" ( Supporter, surft ohne Adblock, lädt sogar seine Stuhlproben hoch) und "Böser User" (Kein Supporter, Ad-Block an, behält Daten auch gern mal für sich) nicht erklären.

Dass man so deutlich innerhalb der Forengemeinde unterscheidet, nimmt schon besondere Züge an. Supporter/ Abonnenten waren längst vorher zu erkennen aber diese 3 Buttons/ Stufen der Leichtgläubigkeit sehen nicht nur Kacke aus, die dienen einzig und allein der Abgrenzung und Ausgrenzung.

Eine weitere Unterteilung der Mitglieder ist, was dieses Forum wirklich dringend brauchte. Spitze


----------



## warawarawiiu (19. Mai 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Hmm, irgendwelche Drittanbieter-Software weiß über das eigene Amazon Konto mehr als Amazon selber?
> Ich traue der Software nicht.
> 
> 
> ...



Ist wie jede andere chrome erweiterung auch... Wer weiss was der adblocler im hintergrund macht wenn du dich bei amazon einloggst... Vielleicht speichert der auf empfindliche daten


----------



## Sieben8 (2. Juni 2020)

764.29€ seit 2017.

bin noch jung


----------



## LastManStanding (30. April 2021)

^^ 0€, 0 Punkte. Kein Kunde

Amazon ist ein no go für mich


----------



## RamonSalomon (30. April 2021)

Chrom kommt mir nicht ins Haus just Opera^^
Back to Topic, ihr seid echt schon krass unterwegs wenn ich 30.000€ Lese wird mir schwindelig, 
bin seit 2003 dabei, davon 4 Jahre ohne eine Bestellung aber denke komme nicht über 5.000€


----------

